# Keys cobia, Cobia, COBIA !!!!!



## CCC

Great day on the water here in the Keys, Toto we are not in Kansas anymore !!!!! If you have never fished here in the Keys (like us) it is a MUST ! We wanted to go for a sailfish but the winds were having none of it on the Atlantic side so we fished the gulf side, we started out at 7:15 am and ran out to Capt. Jacks pin fish traps, load up there with one trap and head to the Mangrove Snapper hole, a chum block in 7 -10 feet of water and we had more of these little critters than you could shake a stick at. Also had some strong runs with Spanish mackerel (they are HUGE here), along with a big Nurse shark. Limited out there with 15 Mangroves and then Capt Jack said lets go try for Cobia and Grouper. On our run out to the Cobia hole I am thinking "Yea right, we troll up and down the coast for days and never see one and he wants to anchor for Cobia" ??????? No sooner than we get anchored on a wreck and chum out than we see Mr. Cobia a pair swimming 2 foot under water and my wife and I double hook up !!!!!!!!!! Now mind you I am fishing one armed after surgery so mine got under the boat and out the other side and with my wife fighting on that side of the boat there was nothing I could do but pray, as the Capt was helping her with her fish mine gave one more good run and the line dragging across the hull couldn't handle it and "POP" she goes, I was sick, this was a STUD ! Jenn pulled in a solid 25lb Cobe, and we start looking for more, and BAM two more cruising about 20 yards from us, a perfect cast with a pinfish in front of them and I am ON !!!!!!! Another good 25lb Cobia !!!! We had more runs of sharks and Spanish and then as we had about an hour lull up from the bottom comes Cobia number three, we have it dock side in about two foot of water and two more of his buddies swim up to join him, it was like shooting fish in a barrel, we were just dragging pinfish in front of them I get hooked up with about a 15 lb one and am just keeping him boatside because the BIGGER ones are circling, finally the biggest one swallows Jenns hook and FISH on, a good 35-40 lb fish !!!!!! We get it gaffed and in the box !!!!!!! What a day. Capt asks if we want to go for grouper but my arm is BEAT ! Guys if you want fish, contact Capt. Jack Carlson with Two Conch Charters out of Marathon, he will put you on the fish !!!!!!!


----------



## CCC

More picts,


----------



## jjam

Looks like a great trip you have going on CCC,









Hope to fish the Keys one day, thanks for posting.

Jimmy


----------



## DAWGONIT

Pretty work & thanks for sharing on thsoe critters in the box!
catch 'em up.


----------



## Ocean Master

It must be fun..! Its getting cold right now for Christmas.

I have spent some time there and allot of time in Miami and the Everglades fishing with my grandfather. It's a beautiful place to be right now.


----------



## sel1005

SO jealous, we love the keys, have fun, be safe, catch - and enjoy - lots of fish


----------



## Mac1528

From a '68 KWHS Conch, that's a great look'in haul! Thanks for the memories.


----------



## afishanado

Yep brings back some memories. I worked charter/head boats out of Fort Myers Beach in the early 80's. On 2+ day trips we would run down south towards the Dry Tortugas and wrecks in between. I remember cobia so thick on wrecks in the winter you could free-gaff them at times.

Thanks for the report and have fun....


----------



## CCC

Yea we could have easily free gaffed the last three but we just hand fed them the pin fish off the rod. Crazy down here, if a man had a couple stone crab and lobster traps, and a rod and reel he would NEVER go hungry !


----------



## recess

never go wrong with Jack .He's Been doing to for along time now glad you got after them.congrats.


----------



## nextstep

thanks for the report. never been there they tell me its nice.


----------



## CCC

Another pict:


----------



## jcasey

nextstep said:


> thanks for the report. never been there they tell me its nice.


Yep, what he said.


----------



## pompano67

Now that's what I'm talking about!!! Been trying to convince my wife to go...and you and you're pics just sealed the deal!!!! YEAH BABY !!!!!! T H A N K Y O U !!!!!!


----------



## CCC

Glad I could help my friend, go down to sloppy joes have a cocktail then get out there and catch em up ! :thumbup:


----------

